# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  (cild) Cheese Induced Lucid Dream

## mylucidworld

I thought of a way that i think could be very successful for me in inducing lucidity and possibly many others (also making your lucid dreams more interesting). I do reality checks whenever something happens that makes me think it could be a dream so i thought to myself what could make my dreams more crazy, then it came to me cheese! So i done some research on the internet and read on how different cheeses has various effects on your dreams. British Brie gives you the craziest dreams and cheddar cheese next in the list (after research on 200 people). 

After eating British Brie people 30 minutes before bed reported dreams of having a drunken conversation with a dog, talking soft toys, elevators moving side ways, dinner party guests being traded for camels, ::?:  a party at a lunatic asylum, soldiers fighting with kittens, and my favourite a vegetarian crocodile was unhappy because he couldn't eat children. 

After eating cheddar cheese 30 minutes before bed 65&#37; reported dreaming of celebrities such as the cast from Emmerdale, askly from Coronation Street featured, playing in an old firm football match with Ally Mccoist and Gazza, and one girl reported dreaming of building a pyramid with the help of Johnny Depp, and him and his family sitting in a pub with Jordan. 

These are feedbacks on 2 of the cheeses in the study but as you can see they can cause some crazy dreams which would work out perfect for me because the more crazy the dream the more likely i am going to realise that it is a dream. Cheddar is the cheese i have got in my house so i am going to eat this before bed for a week and will post the results.

Also you may think twice about eating cheese before bed because of the myth that cheese gives you nightmares but after this study 72% slept well and none reported nightmares. 

Like to hear your views  :smiley:

----------


## 1342576

I eat a lot of cheese too. Partly because I just love cheese, and partly because it's a good source of vitamin B6, which increases the vividness of dreams. I'm not sure if it makes my dreams "crazier", but then again my dreams are crazy enough to begin with.  :wink2:

----------


## BeSomebody

It pisses me off. In the past when I ate cheese it always resulted in Zombie Dreams, but now that I'm a huge Zombie Movie fan it doesn't work!

----------


## Funnel

Huh, I didn't know cheese effects dreams.  I have been eating cheese my whole life, like at least one meal a day is primarily cheese since I was really young.  I once went 7 days in a row of having a grilled cheese sandwich for dinner.  One time I had a free meal at a restaurant because all I had was a big bowl of shredded cheese which is a topping for a salad even though I didn't order salad.

But enough about my cheescapades.

I have had several lucid dreams before I've heard about them and I have always had really good dream recall.  I wonder if it is all related.  I'm going to eat extra cheese tonight and see what happens.

----------


## mylucidworld

Drasnus, i read on a forum that a lot of people were having zombie dreams after eating cheese.

Funnel, cheese is meant to improve dream recall.

I am looking forward to what results this brings tonight and if it makes me lucid, and also to see if i dream of any celebrities.

I remember once i eat cheese before bed about a year ago and i dreamt i was a celebrity (a girl) and i went into a phone box picked up the phone, put it to my ear and then i hear helllloooooooooooooooooooooooooo which made me become lucid i think so i think to myself this must be my sub-conscious so i'll try to have a conversation with it. But after everything i said it kept repeating helllloooooooooooooooooo so i put the phone down because it was beginning to give me the creeps. The dream was very odd indeed, and i hope i don't have a dream like that again tonight.

----------


## mylucidworld

I tried this last night i eat 30g of cheddar cheese and went to sleep about 2 hours later (was supposed to be 30 mins) and i dreamt a crazy dream where me and this gang of people were heading towards this building to fight these aliens or something on the way there i realised this was strange, so i done a rc and became lucid. It was cool i decided to go along with the dream, and i remember the boss of the gang told me to go on the balcony and kill any interferences and the italian agents i think he said so i did and it was awesome.

So my (cild) worked first night.

----------


## Fale55

I live in Wisconsin  :tongue2:

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"When the going gets tough
And the stomach acids flow
The cold wind of conformity
Is nipping at your nose
When some trendy new atrocity
Has brought you to your knees
Come with us we'll sail the
Seas of Cheese"*
*-PRIMUS*
*(intro to Sailing The Seas of Cheese)*



*"You want some of that cheese
Just take a big ol' bite
Careful not to choke on it please."*
*-PRIMUS*
*(Year of the Parrot)*

**

*I'm going to put forth a new idea... the PILD.*
*PRIMUS-Induced-Lucid-Dream.*
*That's about as cheesy as it gets right there.*

*Also, I AM going to try the cheese thing too. I have tried it before without any noticable results, I'll try again WITH some PRIMUS in the old earbuds. Who knows... it could work.*

----------


## Funnel

So my family had a big lasagna dinner last night, so everyone was chock full of cheese (is chock a word?).  And I really remembered my dream, which isn't unusual, but two others did as well, one being someone who rarely ever remembers dreams.  Also, I was semi conscious during SP which has NEVER happened, but it still felt a tad dreamy.  Lost conscious shortly after.

All hail cheese!

----------


## VoyageurNocturne

hahaha! The title of this thread is HILARIOUS! As I read it, i imagined somebody sleeping on their back with a cube of cheese under their nose, thinking maybe the smell had to do something with it, haha.

But seriously, its really interesting. I'll eat cheese tonight see what happens.

----------


## bro

Haha, I've never tried this, perhaps I will begin to. Maybe cheese can do something for lucidity, there's no way to know until you try. Eat some before you go to bed, record what happens. You may want to wake after a few hours and eat some then, since you'll be going into a long REM period...

----------


## ParadigmShift

Got my hands on some genuine british brie! Damn this stuff is expensive, $10 per wedge and tastes like a hobo's buttcrack, but worth it...for science! I just had some and I'll be having a nap in 10 minutes or so. 

will report any result

----------


## BeSomebody

Please do so.

----------


## mylucidworld

Yeh bro i was thinking of eating the cheese after a few hours of sleep because of the long rem period and i have noticed in the two nights i have been doing this the difference in my dreams in a good way. First night i become lucid and the second (last night) i was just about to do a reality check and then i woke up because it was the end of the rem period.

Be interesting to hear what sort of dreams you have ParadigmShift because British Brie is supposed to create the craziest dreams.

----------


## H Savvy

This really isn't an induction technique, any more than taking B6 before bed, or Melatonin, or Valerian Root, or anything like that is an induction technique. They're dream aids, but not an actual induction technique. What is it with people and trying to turn everything into an "ILD"? You don't get paid for doing it, you don't get famous for doing it. You are confusing people.

If something is an induction technique, fine. Go ahead and share it as such. But this is just absolutely ludicrous. What next. SILD? The sleep induced lucid dream? "like, I wnet 2 sleep and had a ld. thats y i thoght id share my technique with u guyz. all u do is go to sleep and sumtimes you have a ld and sumtimes u dont. it helps to keep a dj and do rc"

Seriously, people, try thinking before you post things like that.

As for the cheese, this information is far from new. Topics and articles about the British Cheese Board study have been floating around since they first published their findings.
If you're interested in learning more about the study, you can find the official article here.

I'm positive I've read topics about this on here before. Multiple times, even. Maybe consider doing a quick search first?

----------


## h0merg0mez

I'm gonna have some pizza tonight and see if we're onto something here. My most recent lucid came from a day when I had cheese and crackers with my lunch and pizza for supper. We'll see!  :smiley:

----------


## mylucidworld

> This really isn't an induction technique, any more than taking B6 before bed, or Melatonin, or Valerian Root, or anything like that is an induction technique. They're dream aids, but not an actual induction technique. What is it with people and trying to turn everything into an "ILD"? You don't get paid for doing it, you don't get famous for doing it. You are confusing people.
> 
> If something is an induction technique, fine. Go ahead and share it as such. But this is just absolutely ludicrous. What next. SILD? The sleep induced lucid dream? "like, I wnet 2 sleep and had a ld. thats y i thoght id share my technique with u guyz. all u do is go to sleep and sumtimes you have a ld and sumtimes u dont. it helps to keep a dj and do rc"
> 
> Seriously, people, try thinking before you post things like that.
> 
> As for the cheese, this information is far from new. Topics and articles about the British Cheese Board study have been floating around since they first published their findings.
> If you're interested in learning more about the study, you can find the official article here.
> 
> I'm positive I've read topics about this on here before. Multiple times, even. Maybe consider doing a quick search first?



First of all absolute no need for that tone, and secondly i agree with you that there are too people making up techniques and calling them ilds I didn't post this to get famous for making up the technique or whatever i just wanted to share this idea i was going to try out, see if anyone else has tried this and get other people involved in it. I did doubt that nobody had ever thought of this before because it's not really rocket science. I should have used a different title for this thread though because i am starting to notice a new ild technique every day and it must be starting to bug people.

----------


## mershwista

And I am vegan...and therefore don't eat dairy  ::banana::

----------


## ParadigmShift

whoops. Forgot to report--here are my experiences:

brie - smells like a hobo's asscrack. Gives awesome dreams. Gave me a dream about driving against traffic at night on a hospital bed, but I had a device which could shrink the cars and I could squish them. Also a dream about being in a futuristic army and blowing up enemy rock giants with a bazooka. And one of me having spiderman-like powers and not using them to save the world. Also, I've developed a taste for brie, which unfortunately implies the same for hobo asscracks. 

stilton- tastes like a mouthfull of crusty makeup. gave me a dream about me taking a very easy test, being very happy, and then getting an F grade for "being a wiseguy". One about a genie who expected me to transfer all of the water in the sea into a small thimble, and breaking out into an angry song when I protested. 

liecester cheese- has given me a sex-related dream every time I've eaten it. A steamy sauna scene with 2 attractive, proportionate goddesses. An orgy in the snow and a 1 on 1 with a russian tennis player. Unfortunately, not always a good sex related dream, for one I was being chased by a shemale and she lassoed me with her gigantic penis and dragged me across the ground  :Sad:  woke up right before she had the chance to voilate me. thank you god  ::bowdown::

----------


## peppy

I love cheese so I'll have to eat some pizza tonight. << One of my favourite meals!  :smiley:

----------


## Überschall

I also eat a lot of cheese, but only Gouda. Let's see wether this works, it sounds very interesting.

----------


## mylucidworld

Yesterday my mother went shopping and i told her to get either british brie or stiltshire cheese because they are supposed to create the craziest dreams. But none in Iceland so i got Red Leicester which is supposed to make you take a trip down memory lane (old friends, homes, home towns, schools, childhood etc etc). I thought i would take that instead of the cheddar to see if it produces different sort of dreams and it did just that, and also a lucid dream!

The first thing i recall of this dream is i am on a plane taking off and i am thinking how i hate the feeling of the plane rising which makes me feel this horrible feeling (sort of like my body no longer exists). I then experience this feeling and i am glad when we reach the height. I am sitting next to a few of my old friends from school and a friend now in real life just talking and then another friend from school walks into the room. We are pleased to see him but he doesn't seem bothered which i find odd. 

The next thing i recall is i am now sitting alone, (think i moved for some reason) and all of a sudden it hits me how strange all of this is. I am going on holiday to Gran Canaria im sure it was with people from my old school and i am thinking wouldn't happen which made me become lucid. I am thinking to myself what can i do. I call a member of the cabin crew and i ask him would he ask the girl one from the left (who used to go to my school) to come over here and he does. She is walking over and i am expecting her face to change or her to act weird or something for some reason but she walks over with a happy smile on her face and sits next to me. In the end it results in me trying to kiss her which she doesn't seem to keen on so i back off. But it seems it is too late, a person who was sitting next to her must have had a thing for her or something because he walks over and wants to pound me so we end up fighting the middle of the plane which causes turbulance and then the plane crashes which was very frightening. 

This made me lose lucidity probably from fright but it was a enjoyable and entertaining ld even though it didn't last long. So the cheese done what it was supposed to do which is create dreams about the past which for me was old school friends (some which i haven't dreamt of for ages. Also i become lucid with the help of the cheese, and my constant reality checks and awareness checks which i have been doing the past two days. I am definetely going to continue to eat this cheese again tonight and see what results it brings.

----------


## Grexxis

> *"When the going gets tough
> And the stomach acids flow
> The cold wind of conformity
> Is nipping at your nose
> When some trendy new atrocity
> Has brought you to your knees
> Come with us we'll sail the
> Seas of Cheese"*
> *-PRIMUS*
> ...



DUDE YOU'RE FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!! FUCKING LES CLAYPOOL FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!! PILD LMFAO!!!

When I need relief I spell it THC
Perhpas you may know vaguely what I mean
I sit back and smoke away huge chunks of memory
As I slowly inflict upon myself a full lobotomy - Call it pointless... _pointless..._

Barbecues, tea kettles, gobs of axle grease
There comes a time for every man to sail the seas of cheese
Now, life's a bowl of bagel dogs, but there are unpleasantries
Cold toilet seats, dentist chairs and trips to DMV - Call it pointless... _pointless..._
PRIMUS!!! FTW!!!

----------


## Iamerik

> But this is just absolutely ludicrous. What next. SILD? The sleep induced lucid dream? "like, I wnet 2 sleep and had a ld. thats y i thoght id share my technique with u guyz. all u do is go to sleep and sumtimes you have a ld and sumtimes u dont. it helps to keep a dj and do rc"



 ::rolllaugh:: 

You're absolutely right too.

----------


## BeSomebody

I'mma eat some cheese tonight. That's the problem though, I don't LIKE cheese!

 A pizza or grilled cheese sandwich would get me my fun zombie dreams when I was younger (great memories...  ::D:    Let's see, me, in a field with an electric drill and zombies... Or going through a swamp town with a shotgun...), nowadays I have to eat tons to get the effect, and they aren't all zombie dreams...

----------


## TG_Ambro

> whoops. Forgot to report--here are my experiences:
> 
> brie - smells like a hobo's asscrack. Gives awesome dreams. Gave me a dream about driving against traffic at night on a hospital bed, but I had a device which could shrink the cars and I could squish them. Also a dream about being in a futuristic army and blowing up enemy rock giants with a bazooka. And one of me having spiderman-like powers and not using them to save the world. Also, I've developed a taste for brie, which unfortunately implies the same for hobo asscracks. 
> 
> stilton- tastes like a mouthfull of crusty makeup. gave me a dream about me taking a very easy test, being very happy, and then getting an F grade for "being a wiseguy". One about a genie who expected me to transfer all of the water in the sea into a small thimble, and breaking out into an angry song when I protested. 
> 
> liecester cheese- has given me a sex-related dream every time I've eaten it. A steamy sauna scene with 2 attractive, proportionate goddesses. An orgy in the snow and a 1 on 1 with a russian tennis player. Unfortunately, not always a good sex related dream, for one I was being chased by a shemale and she lassoed me with her gigantic penis and dragged me across the ground  woke up right before she had the chance to voilate me. thank you god



Lmao!
also, i really dislike the fact that the nearest Trader Joes, is like real far away, and 10 bucks a slice does not sound like a reasonable expenditure...at least not now, damn my pockets not being swollen. What other cheeses have you guys tried? what happened?

----------


## TG_Ambro

tried the chedder thing last night, and yeah i draem tof a celebrity, not a real one, but there was this artist woman who was really famous and she was my friend, her house was broken into and i was going to help here. interesting, gotta try other cheeses!

----------


## polmc

wouldn't this technique be called 'child'? (ch of cheese)  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven12

I'm actually going to try this tonight. I'm eating my cheddar cheese right now. I couldn't think of a better b-day present than an LD.

----------


## Infusions

I'd try this. I have 2 bags of string cheese in the fridge so I'd be set.  :wink2:

----------


## Raven12

Ok, so I just had to share my results. I didn't get an LD, but I could definately tell the cheese had some effect. If cheddar gives you celebs, mild cheddar gives you celebs and violence. I'm going to try american cheese tonight to see what effect that has on my dreams. 

I don't usually have violent dreams, but I had 2 last night. Celebs are pretty normal for me, but last night there were more than usual. 

In the first one, I was at a restaurant waiting for some kind of interview. I was sitting at this table waiting for my turn when 4 girls from those spoiled brat reality shows walks up to me and 2 of them sit down while the other 2 stand next to me demanding I let them have the seat. I told them they could have it as soon as I got up, but that wasn't good enough. They call the manager and then the owner who both tell me I'm wrong. I just said f it and walked out. Out of spite, I bought the restaurant. At the grand opening, a ton of my fav soap stars were there all congratulating me. The one kept grabbing me and kissing me saying what a success it was going to be while my husband (another soap star) was behind the bar cutting limes. The same 4girls walk in, so I grab the one by the hair and throw her down the 20 or 30 steps leading up to the entrance. I thought I killed her, but she got up and ran off with her friends following close behind. I sent my dog after them to make sure they left. I should have known it was a dream when he actually listened to me when I told him to come back. 

In the other one, I was throwing a party. Other soap stars were there, but none important. As everyone was getting ready to leave, my "sister" got into a fight and she stopped and stared at the girl she was fighting with. It was like Jean Grey after she became the Phoenix in X-Men 3. The chick's eye starts to swell up and eventually pop out while everyone is screaming their heads off. Another chick turns to look at me, so I say "What, you think I can't do it too?" I didn't pop her eye out, but I showed her I could if I wanted. By now everyone is running out the door trying to get away, but find it difficult when they see my husband (a different soap star) on the deck attacking everyone he sees. He had a different gift, he was a vampire. (He played one in a movie, so it's understandable he was one in my dream.) He flys to me and my sister and scoops us up taking us to a little spot on the grass not far away where my mother (Susan Lucci) was buried. The dream gets a little fuzzy after that, but I remember walking around alone watching other vampires attacking anyone they see.

----------


## FrYeS

hmm. i just ate a few handfuls of cheease before i go to bed. lets see what happens : )

----------


## Raven12

Don't bother with american cheese. Even when I don't LD, it's extremely rare for me to not remember at least one dream a night. I got nothin last night.

----------


## Chris182t

Im looking forward to trying this tonight
I just ate some blue stilton (which, in my opinion, is the most vile thing my tastebuds have ever had the misfortune of experiencing), but could only bare a little slice, and so i also had some red leiscter aswel.

I tried one of those subliminal message things to help me remember my dreams too, so hopefully ill be able to write some pretty intersting stuff in my dream journal  :smiley:

----------


## Jeff777

oh god please stop with all the randomn -ild's  :Dead Horse:

----------


## jamesc1994

great now i got to try cheese to last night it was choc and that worked unbelievably well thats also called cild

----------


## antiflag

> I thought of a way that i think could be very successful for me in inducing lucidity and possibly many others (also making your lucid dreams more interesting). I do reality checks whenever something happens that makes me think it could be a dream so i thought to myself what could make my dreams more crazy, then it came to me cheese! So i done some research on the internet and read on how different cheeses has various effects on your dreams. British Brie gives you the craziest dreams and cheddar cheese next in the list (after research on 200 people). 
> 
> After eating British Brie people 30 minutes before bed reported dreams of having a drunken conversation with a dog, talking soft toys, elevators moving side ways, dinner party guests being traded for camels, a party at a lunatic asylum, soldiers fighting with kittens, and my favourite a vegetarian crocodile was unhappy because he couldn't eat children. 
> 
> After eating cheddar cheese 30 minutes before bed 65% reported dreaming of celebrities such as the cast from Emmerdale, askly from Coronation Street featured, playing in an old firm football match with Ally Mccoist and Gazza, and one girl reported dreaming of building a pyramid with the help of Johnny Depp, and him and his family sitting in a pub with Jordan. 
> 
> These are feedbacks on 2 of the cheeses in the study but as you can see they can cause some crazy dreams which would work out perfect for me because the more crazy the dream the more likely i am going to realise that it is a dream. Cheddar is the cheese i have got in my house so i am going to eat this before bed for a week and will post the results.
> 
> Also you may think twice about eating cheese before bed because of the myth that cheese gives you nightmares but after this study 72% slept well and none reported nightmares. 
> ...



CILD is already taken by Chocolate induced lucid dream

----------


## Inferne

This is probably right. I use to eat a piece of cheddar every night before I went to bed (I didn't know it had much of an effect on dreams, I just ate it because I liked it) and I had very strange dreams. When I stopped eating it, my dream recall went down. I guess I'll start eating cheese some more  :smiley:

----------


## Barns

It can't be very good for your sleep...

But at least its organic!

----------


## Exhalent

You should call this CHILD since CILD is Chocolate Induced Lucid Dream.

----------


## Überschall

> oh god please stop with all the randomn -ild's



As long as they work, the more induction methods the better.

----------


## KitsumiChan

It's really strange..Once before I ate about 3 slices of cheese before going to sleep, and I actually DID have a zombie dream. But it took place during the daytime. XD 
Glad to know I'm not alone with teh zombies and stuff. >_>

----------


## Greedo

Anyone know about Gruyere (gruyetzer)? I'll try it tonight.

----------


## Shift

> It pisses me off. In the past when I ate cheese it always resulted in Zombie Dreams, but now that I'm a huge Zombie Movie fan it doesn't work!



I'm going to start eating cheese before bed just because you said that! I love zombie movies! hahaha They're the only horror movies I can tolerate, let alone find hysterical :p

----------


## Entity

I just cut myself a big wedge of cheddar cheese. When would be the best time to eat the cheese so I can have vivid dreams of celebrities? Before sleeping or during WBTB?

----------


## iank

I'm going to try this tonight.

----------


## OrionStyles

I find that eating a small amount of antioxidants before bed help increase vividness.

e.g. Grab a few blueberries or raspberries.

Going to try some cheddar right now... it is bed time.  ::D:

----------


## Xantox

I like cheese.
 :smiley: 
And bacon.
 ::D:

----------


## iank

Tried it last night.




I got nothing.

----------


## maverikdemon

How bout blue cheese? Love the stuff

----------


## Thedirtymac

Maybe this is why I remember my dreams and so vividly, I eat massive amounts of cheese, it's so good. I think I will experiment with cheese also, it also gives me an excuse to eat delicious cheese at all hours of the night. Mmmm... I'm going to make a grilled cheese sandwich right now.

----------


## John11

I had a ham and cheese sandwich at lunch and a quesadilla for dinner.  Guess I'll see if that has any affect.

----------


## iank

What about cottage cheese? I had a mouthful last night just before going to bed and could remember my dreams this morning. Or it could have been the few swigs of iced coffee I had as well.


Or just a complete, random coincidence. ::roll::

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

I ate a chunk of cheddar cheese last night just before I went to bed, and it didn't do anything. In fact, my dream recall is much worse this morning and I think the dreams were just dull.  ::shakehead2::

----------


## iank

I did the same cheese/iced coffee combo last night, and had two really strong dreams that I could remember afterwards. The second one I even realised was a dream (even though it was one of those "movie" style dream) but woke up straight away when I did.

Getting close to lucid, do you reckon?

I'm gonna try that combo again tonight. Don't know if it's one or the other, or both, but something seems to be working...

----------


## OrionStyles

I got nothing... maybe it's all that renin in the artificial cheddar.

----------


## venusflesh

Haha this thread is funny...  :smiley: 

What's interesting to me is that I ate hashbrowns with lots of cheddar cheese and bacon for brunch yesterday, and then I went home and took a nap, and had my first lucid dream EVER (I had VERY LOW lucidity, but was still lucid, nonetheless).

I didn't even know about the cheese thing, but maybe that helped me have the LD! haha  :smiley:

----------


## PSPSoldier534

I think this threat should have been named CHILD. I keep misreading the name.

*CH*eese  *I*nduced  *L*ucid  *D*ream

----------


## UnidentifiedDreamer

Is it just me or do anyone else find the use of a military-style acronym including the word "cheese" absolutely hilarious.

"Initiating protocol seven-three-niner-bravo. Standby for cheese induced lucid dream on my mark."

This is the sentence that popped into my head when I read your post, and I nearly ruined my keyboard.

----------


## ninja9578

For those of you who are interested, LD4All has been doing a large experiment with cheese for several months now.

----------


## ZotC

I just had succesful ChILD! It seems that I had a WILD within a false awakening because of it!

I woke up at 6:30am for a WBTB, had 2 cups of coffee and a few pieces of cheddar and laid back down to go to bed at 7:00am. I fell into a dream in which I saw my dog poking her head throuh a doggy door in the bathroom (we have no doggy door in the whole house). I tried to catch her, but she ran outside through an alley in my back yard which led to a large, bustling city  (in reality, I live in the rural suburbs). She was running so fast that I was quicky losing sight of her. At this point I knew that I was dreaming but for some reason catching my dog was more important to me than experiencing an LD... then I realized that I could use my lucidity in order to catch my dog! I jump in the air and caught up to her with one 100-yard long jump. Before I go to her, though, a large, fat man with a monocle grabbed her by the neck and picked her up. I blinked, and she (my dog) had morphed into a large man in a suit. I yelled at him/her to go home so I could exerience a Lucid Dream. My mattress appeared in the city next to me, and I laid down on it and closed my eyes.

I immediately began experiencing vibrations, which began extremely heavy and fast, and eventually transformed a rocking left-and-right motion. I just knew that I was having a lucid dream at this point, but my eyes were closed, and I was afraid that if I opened them I would wake up (you see, I've never been good at differentiating between my real eyes and my dream eyes). Anyway, I said to myself something like "Just go for it! The worst that could happen is you wake up in your bedroom and try again." Well, I convinced myself, so I slowly opened my eyes. They were only open a crack when I saw that my rockin-and-rollin bed was flying above a foggy terrain with a sole skyscraper sticking up through the clouds. As I said, I live in the rural suburbs, so I immediately knew that I had succeeded in opening my dream eyes only, and snapped them open. I was on flying on my mattress!!, but not very sturdy and not very fast.

So I leaned forward to cut air-resistance and made a throttle appear inbetween my legs, which I floored. The mattress took off whizzing over the most beautiful terrain I have ever seen! I saw great cities below, magnificient maroon mountain ranges jutting up into the purple clouds, beautiful jade and turqoise rivers flowing beneath me. As I zoomed through the plains, I looked to my left and saw a giant Lego Abraham Lincoln (there's that cheddar-celebrity connection!) who must have been about a mile tall, because his head was even with my mattress-jet. He was riding a tricycle with a giant front wheel and two tiny wheels in back, riding that tricycle across the dwarfed cities and fields below.  I looked to my right side (Abe was on the left) and saw a few, slightly-smaller (about half-a-mile high) Lego miners coming out of the mountains with their hardhats and shovels.

At this point, I think I must have gotten too excited by navigating my bed-rocket through this unearthly beautiful place, in the company of shape-shifting dogs and giant Lego presidents, because the dream quickly faded, and when I tried to open my eyes again, I opened my real eyes and saw that I was back in my bedroom at  8:30am.

This dream was about 90 minutes into my sleep cycle, just as predicted for someone just getting to sleep. I didn't expect this with a WBTB/WILD, but I woke up for the first time from deep sleep, so I suppose it makes sense.

It was a brief, but brilliant, LD experience, and I look forward to trying to repeat it during my siesta!

----------

